# wow ruckelt trotz neuem pc



## Armadil (16. Dezember 2008)

hallo zusammen,

habe folgendes problem:

hab mir kürlich einen neuen pc zusammengestellt, hat auch alles einwandfrei funktioniert und läuft auch soweit alles!

wenn ich jetzt aber wow starte, mit allen effekten auf hoch, 1920 x 1200 auflösung und 24bit farbtiefe / 4x multisample ruckelt das spiel ganz leicht und die schatteneffekte kommen extrem ruckartig ins bild!

kann mir eigentlich nicht vorstellen, daß mein system zu schwach ist, um wow in voll aufgedrehter grafik zu spielen.

intel core 2 duo E8400
nvidia geforce 9800gx2
2 x 2048mb corsair DDR2 800mhz ram
asus p5q pro mainboard

das neue system läuft mit vista, somit auch mit direct x 10.

hab jetzt mal das multisample runtergeschraubt auf 1x , dann gehts recht flüssig!!!

dachte erst, evtl cpu is am arsch, da die cpu auslastung im spiel stellenweise bei 60% liegt, was ja eigentlich auch eher ungewöhnlich ist, bei dem cpu!

hab mal 3d mark vantag laufen lassen und bekomme astreine werte beim cpu test.
also denk ich mir mal könnts an der software liegen...

wow hab ich schon vor ewigkeiten installiert, sogar noch zu windows XP zeiten (konnt man ja imer auf ner anderen partition installieren und nach dem neu aufsetzen einfach wieder starten ohne was machen zu müssen!!!)... könnt es daran liegen, daß ich hardware und betriebssystem gewechselt habe, ohne wow neu zu installieren? installiert wurd es nämlich noch unter xp!!! außer wotlk, das hab ich unter vista, aber auch unter der alten hardware installiert...

ich wollt hier nur nochmal kurz fragen, nich, daß ich mich 6h ans installieren und patchen setz und dann kanns daran eigentlich nich liegen ^^

wär super, wenn mir jemand hier einen tip geben könnte... vielleicht hatte ja schonmal jemand das problem und konnte es durch wow neu installen beheben, was mich sehr freuen würde =)

thx schonmal und LG
arma


----------



## Azuriel (16. Dezember 2008)

die schatten fressen enorm an leistung .. hast du den haken bei "eingabeverzögerung verbessern" raus gemacht?


----------



## Armadil (16. Dezember 2008)

Azuriel schrieb:


> die schatten fressen enorm an leistung .. hast du den haken bei "eingabeverzögerung verbessern" raus gemacht?



hmm... den schalter kenn ich gar nich, muß ich mal schauen!!! ich nehme mal an, daß ich den in den grafikeinstellungen von wow finde!?

das mit den schatten is schon heftig, aber ich dachte eigentlich nich, daß mein system dafür nich schnell genug ist!!! die komponenten sind ja eigentlich schon recht gut....


----------



## painschkes (16. Dezember 2008)

_Und unbedingt den Haken bei : *EINGABEVERZÖGERUNG* rausmachen , gibt (bei sehr vielen Leuten) ne gute menge an FPS zurück.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ja , das ist aber auch bei absoluten Highend Rechnern so.. :/_


----------



## Armadil (16. Dezember 2008)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Und unbedingt den Haken bei : *EINGABEVERZÖGERUNG* rausmachen , gibt (bei sehr vielen Leuten) ne gute menge an FPS zurück..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




okay, das hilft mir auf jedenfall shconmal weiter.... 
dann warte ich mit wow neu installieren mal nochn bissl!!!
vielen dank schonmal für die schnell hilfe, werde erfolge natürlich direkt posten =)


----------



## Azuriel (16. Dezember 2008)

ich wunder mich auch täglich aufs neue, warum far cry 2 besser läuft als wow 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (16. Dezember 2008)

_Weil FarCry2 nen scheiss Singleplayer Mode hat.. (Ok , das ist kein Grund aber das musste mal gesagt werden..) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------

